# red alert 2 will not install



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

hey, i know, another ra2 thread, but i tried all of that and it will not work on my computer. i have xp, and i tried using both the allied and soviet disc. it works perfectly on my cousins computer. any suggestions?


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

oh, and i did try using combatibility modes


----------



## oddball2910 (Dec 20, 2006)

What do you mean it will not install? It wont run at all, it fails, it has an error?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

Try copying the contents of the CD to C:/Flatfile and to every exe you can, set the compatibility settings to 98. Then run the setup.exe not the autorun.


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

I can't find C:/Flatfile. Where is it?
and to oddball, when i press install, it says "Setup.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close. We are sorry for the inconvenience."


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

nevermind. i did it.

but, now, when i press setup, the art for red alert 2 shows up, and its about to install, but then it gets the same message.


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

any more suggestions?


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

hello?


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

*bump*


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

What is the error message. If i know the error i should be able to find a solution.


----------



## Tiber Septim (Feb 9, 2006)

Try setting both the Autorun and Install.exe to Win95 compatibility, then right click My Computer and select "manage" on the left, expand "utilities & services" and highlight "services". In the list on the right, look for "windows installer" double click it and select "automatic" under startup type. Then, click on "start" and close the utility.

Then try and install.
A few people have been able to install it by forcing the installer to start first.


----------



## dutyman40kk (Jan 21, 2008)

nevermind guys, i found a cure. thanks


----------

